# Virginia



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi hoe hi hoe off to Virginia I go well as I said I'm coming to Virginia on June 20? I'm looking for shops! THanks,
Mike


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Depends what part va.. sean stew is right outside of va very close with huge collection

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Williamsburg


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Sean Stewart is in Baltimore... Not so close to Williamsburg unfortunately.

The Blockers are located in northern Virginia, they have a bigger collection than Sean but are less focused on breeding.

Will


----------

